# Getting Spark....but still no start



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

HI,
I'm having an issue with my '85 Nissan 300zx na 2+2. In a nut shell, it wont start. When I crank it, it tries and tries, but never acts like it's getting a spark. I've changed the distributor cap and the rotor and nothing happened. I've checked the plugs, and they're all gettin' a spark, but it doesn't seem to be lighting the fuel. Oh yeah, and when I crank it, I get a STRONG odor of gas.

Any suggestions??

Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Fuel leak? Have you checked the fuel pressure regulator? Make sure the vacuum line isn't pulling gas through it. If it is the, fpr is broken. Could be causing a major flooding condition. Sounds silly, but also make sure the cams are lined up properly.


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

wow. I thought I had learned a little about this car. I don't know what/where the fuel regulator is, how to tell if the vaccum line has fuel, or how to make sure cams lined up.


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

As always, I am deeply impressed with the advice given in this forum. I checked my chilton book and found where the FPR is. Went out to the car and.....whataya know.....the wire going to it was all kinds of burnt and charred. I wiggled it and my car started(not right then. when I turned the key over) So just change out that wire right?

Still curious about the cams though.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Brother_Dave said:


> So just change out that wire right?


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sometimes if the timing belt is loose the cams can jump a few degrees, leaving the valves open during the compression stroke, and leaving the cylinders with no compression. And the engine doesn't start.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Brother_Dave said:


> As always, I am deeply impressed with the advice given in this forum. I checked my chilton book and found where the FPR is. Went out to the car and.....whataya know.....the wire going to it was all kinds of burnt and charred. I wiggled it and my car started(not right then. when I turned the key over) So just change out that wire right?
> 
> Still curious about the cams though.


Ah, must be the fuel temperature sensor. I didn't know it would keep the car from starting, though. Guess I was in the right place for the wrong reason.....


----------



## 300zx? (Feb 21, 2008)

Brother_Dave said:


> As always, I am deeply impressed with the advice given in this forum. I checked my chilton book and found where the FPR is. Went out to the car and.....whataya know.....the wire going to it was all kinds of burnt and charred. I wiggled it and my car started(not right then. when I turned the key over) So just change out that wire right?
> 
> Still curious about the cams though.



what is an FPR?


----------



## nickz3188 (Sep 27, 2007)

fuel pressure regulator


----------

